# Text Messages/Replies - How long do you wait?



## ForeverPink

Hi

I am just wondering, because of late my boyfriend is cheesing me off a little with the amount of time he takes to reply to a text message. How long do you wait before you get a bit, well cheesed off?

He's in another Country, working as a hairdresser but............. at the moment he's lucky if he gets two or three customers a day because its wintertime there. He sometimes tells me that often he does not have his translation book near him (which he doesnt totally need because he does speak a little English). But before when Ive been with him he's always had it to hand!

When is it ok to get p.....sed off with waiting? Sometimes Ive waited over 5 hours for a reply. I dont think this is acceptable do you?

Sometimes his credit has run out, sometimes its his batteries bla bla but I seem to manage to get all of these right.

I think tomorrow I might just not text him AT ALL and leave it for as long as possible until he calls to ask "whats up", then Ill say "oh so you dont like it then"

How longs ok? How longs not ok?

Over to you gals and guys

x


----------



## stacey44156

I used to wait hours on end for my boyfriend to reply, once after an awful break up he described to me how he did it to keep me on my toes, and keep me waiting..it is sick but yeah that's how it works

I do it with him now, take days to reply and then he's desperate to speak with me!


----------



## love2482

You shouldn't have to be sitting by your phone waiting for text messages. When I was younger, I would wait hours for a guy to call me back, and then one day I realized that if a guy really likes me, he isn't going to take forever to call or txt me back!

To me, it sounds like he has a lot of lame excuses for not responding to your texts.....


----------



## Adrienne

I don't wait but a couple minutes if even that. I've found that txt messaging has gotten popular but communication has gotten bad (ex. your bf). Like love2482 mentioned, if a guy really likes you he won't play by the rules. Usually he can't wait to txt you back asap bc he wants to recieve your attention but he just sounds like he's full of it.


----------



## laurreenn

my boyfriend texts me back right away. if it's early stages into the relationship, it's normal to play games a little but when you get into a more serious relationship you two should stop playing games at that point.


----------



## ember

They're right you know. If the guy truly cares about you, I think he would always find a way to never keep you waiting for his replies. Try and talk to him about it, I'm sure both of you will work it out.


----------



## Sporkle

Sometimes I don't even get a reply from my boyfriend! Lol usually it just means he's pre-occupied with practising his drums though.


----------



## laurreenn

Originally Posted by *ember* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're right you know. If the guy truly cares about you, I think he would always find a way to never keep you waiting for his replies. Try and talk to him about it, I'm sure both of you will work it out. it's so true. my boyfriend responds to me no matter what's going on. whether he's out to dinner, in class, etc. even if i'm just saying something stupid like whatsup.


----------



## demanda

I agree with what others have said...if a guy is truly into you, you'll never have to wait for him to call, text, whatever it may be. Don't reply to him right away, and see what his response is. Whatever you do...don't flip out about him not replying right away.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

my boy is pretty good at replying within like 15 mminutes or so (or if he was busy when he got my msg he will call me once he finds a free moment)

there was one day where i had to wait like 8 hours and i got frustrated but he was at work. and he called me right after


----------



## -Chelsey-

My bf usually texts back right away but at his new job he cant all the time so i really dont stress about it like i used to cause i know that he's working. i find the older i get and the longer our relationship lasts i dont seem to stress and worry about what he's doing and why he's not texting/calling me back. I have days when i just dont text him all day and he'll eventually text me and ask me what i'm doing so you could try that if your worried.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365

My boyfriend usually responds within seconds. I'm not into the phone games ("make them wait... keeps them on their toes") crap. Especially as adults, you should be past those stages, you can't build something worth having on a foundation of game playing.


----------

